

Watch 3 concurrent streams of the Curiosity landing with HN/Reddit Chat - jiggity
http://teevox.com/space

======
jiggity
Spent the last 4 hours hacking out a way to integrate UStream!

    
    
        1,2,3 - Cycle through PiP screens
    
        TAB - Show/Hide PiP screens
        
        LEFT, RIGHT - Volume Change
        
        C - Show/Hide Chat
    

For everyone who's coming to Teevox for the first time, Teevox is an
integrated stream viewer that has focused on gaming streams (think Starcraft
and League of Legends tournaments) gathered from our very own Twitch.tv and
Own3d.tv.

Let me know if you come across any bugs / new features you might want! I can
be reached at jiggity - at - gmail.com

~~~
jerrya
I thought it worked great -- thank you!

------
aiham
I'm getting a blank screen. I get redirected to
[http://teevox.com/#!/c=streams&ch=24&s0=999999&s...](http://teevox.com/#!/c=streams&ch=24&s0=999999&s1=999997&p=3)
and receive a 200 OK response but no response data. Using Chrome Version
21.0.1180.57 on Mac OS X 10.7.4

~~~
hartror
Ditto Ubuntu 11.10 + Chrome 16.0.912.77

~~~
X-Cubed
Ditto Windows 7 + Chrome 22.0.1221.0

------
anonova
Thanks for this! I used it ~twenty minutes before landing, and it was nice to
see it from different angles (though it was all the same room). But together
with this and the [Eyes on the Solar System][1] simulation, it was really cool
to watch! I can see how this would be useful for video game streams.

[1]:
[http://eyes.nasa.gov/launch2.html?document=$SERVERURL/conten...](http://eyes.nasa.gov/launch2.html?document=$SERVERURL/content/documents/msl/edl.xml)

